# Die grössten Angelschweine



## Alster (6. April 2016)

Ich persönlich geh gerne, wenn es die Zeit zulässt, auf Karpfen angeln. Wenn weniger Zeit ist, aber auch gerne auf Zander/Hecht. Wenn ich am Wasser ankomme räum ich in der Regel erstmal den Müll weg, weil ich vermeiden möchte, das die Schuld auf mich geschoben wird. Gerade als Karpfenangler, habe ich genug Diskussionen mit anderen Leute über Füttern, Catch & Release u.s.w. da tu ich mir selbst nen Gefallen wenn ich mir 2 Min Zeit nehme und vorher den Müll weg räum. Am Ende meiner Sitzung nehme ich immer meine Mülltüte mit nach Haus und entsorg die dort. Schnurreste, Marker im Wasser werden selbstverständlich immer wieder entsorgt. 

Als Zanderangler, hinterlass ich ungewollt bei fast jeden Trip 1 oder oft genug auch mehr Gummifische mit Bleikopf im Wasser, die ich durch Abrisse verlier. Als Karpfenangler kommt früher oder später das menschliche Bedürfnis durch und ich buddle nen Loch und hinterlass auch da einige Hinterlassenschaften. 

Gewollt, oder ungewollt produzier ich auf irgend eine Art und Weise somit immer wieder Müll, der schneller oder sehr langsam abgebaut wird. Ich persönlich hab noch nie mit der Fliege gefischt, aber ich denke der/die Fliegenfischer sind wohl die saubersten Angler, unter den verschiedenen Angelarten, oder ?

Ich spreche nicht von Ausnahmen, in jedem Angelkreis gibs immer wieder einige wenige die es Übertreiben. Sei es der Karpfenangler der sein Müll nicht mitnimmt, oder der Forellenangler am Forellenteich, der aus den ganzen Schnüren schon nen Tau flechten kann.

Aber meiner Meinung nach hat der Fliegenfischer, wohl nur sehr wenige Abrisse, weil der an der Oberfläche, oder im Mittelwasser fischt. Der Fliegenfischer füttert nicht an, wie der Karpfenangler, Stipper oder auch der mit mit dem Futterkorb. Vielen Raubfischern, reissen oft genug Köder ab, nicht nur Gummifische, sondern auch Blinker, Wobbler oder Spinner die nicht selten im Busch, Wurzelwerk u.s.w. hängen bleiben.

Lieg ich damit verkehrt, wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass der Fliegenfischer wohl der Umweltfreundlichste Angler ist ?


----------



## Laichzeit (6. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*

Die Frage ist schwer, weil man nicht so leicht alle Angler einer Richtung als einheitliche Masse sehen kann.
Der umweltfreundlichste Angler ist wohl der am Forellenpuff, da gibt es nicht viel zum kaputtmachen.|supergri

Fliegenfischer sin da sicher nicht so unbescholten wie ihr Ruf uns glauben lässt.
Nicht dass sie viel Dreck machen würden, sie angeln nun mal oft in sehr sensiblen Regionen, wo man viel kaputt machen kann.
Wirklich effektiv größenselektiv ist Fliegenfischen nicht und die Waterei in Forellenregionen ist an manchen Stecken ein ernstes Problem.
Generell ist bei den eingefleischten Fliegenfischern aber das Umweltbewusstsein sehr hoch und sie sind auch oft selbstkritischer als andere, habe ich den Eindruck.
Schonhaken, Netze und Abhaken im Wasser zählen da bei vielen zum guten Ton.

Wirklich auflisten, wer der Schlimmste ist, geht aber gar nicht, da man sehr viel beachten muss.
Wie viel Meter Schnur muss zum Beispiel man wegwerfen, um eine Flugreise aufzuwiegen?|kopfkrat

Vor Allem bringt das online-Zerfleischen der Drecksäue hauptsächlich schlechte Stimmung, davon wird es am Wasser auch nicht sauberer.


----------



## jkc (6. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*

Hach, ich liebe solche Fragestellungen, ich fahre in Hochzeiten jede Woche 250km mit dem Auto zum Füttern/Karpfenangeln und verklappe im gleichen Zeitraum bis zu 15kg Boilies und/oder bis zu 30kg Mais. 
Soll ja auch "Fliegenfischer" geben, die teils 7000km/Jahr und mehr mit dem Flugzeug zum Angeln fliegen. Wer erstellt mir da mal eine gesamtökologische Bilanz?#c

Grüße JK


----------



## Apfelbaum01 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*

Also ich fahre fast immer mit der Bahn und nur mit wenig Ausrüstung zum Angeln ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*

DAFV mit einer Präsidentin, die als FDP-Bundestagsabgeordnete für Monsanto und deren wasserverseuchendes Glyphosat stand, wie auch für Gentechnik etc...

So viel kann in meinen Augen und nach meiner persönlichen Meinung die größte Anglersau nicht verbrechen, was alleine die Präsidentin des DAFV schon angestellt hat..


----------



## raxrue (6. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*



jkc schrieb:


> Hach, ich liebe solche Fragestellungen, ich fahre in Hochzeiten jede Woche 250km mit dem Auto zum Füttern/Karpfenangeln und verklappe im gleichen Zeitraum bis zu 15kg Boilies und/oder bis zu 30kg Mais.
> Soll ja auch "Fliegenfischer" geben, die teils 7000km/Jahr und mehr mit dem Flugzeug zum Angeln fliegen. Wer erstellt mir da mal eine gesamtökologische Bilanz?#c
> 
> Grüße JK




Frag mal bei Peta nach...ich kehr dann deine Reste zusammen :m|wavey:


----------



## Dieter1952 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*

_Als Karpfenangler kommt früher oder später das menschliche Bedürfnis  durch und ich buddle nen Loch und hinterlass auch da einige  Hinterlassenschaften.

_Ob das Verdauungssystem eines Fliegenfischers sich wesentlich von dem eines Karpfenanglers unterscheidet, bezweifele ich._
_


----------



## Jose (6. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*

oh ja, dem leben ist schwer...
in meiner jugend hingen auf demos auch schon mal plakate wie "ich bin nichts als ein verdauungsorgan".

abstrus, stimmte damals und stimmt wohl auf ewig.
crux ist natürlich die weltsichtige verengung.
besser wäre: "auch ein ..."

was will ich damit sagen?

egal was du tust - es hat folgen.

dir folgend:


 der karpfenangler kotet zwischendurch
der kufi-angler verbleit
(fast) alle anderen hinterlassen hinterlassenschaften
nur die fliegenfischer...


aha


wenn du nur müll betrachtest, eventuell.
obwohl, die verlieren ja auch schon mal schnur und haken, ansonsten waten die auch mal gerne und überhaupt sehr beliebt in möglichst unberührten gewässern... (evtl. statt golfen :m)

wenn ich ne tüte müll auf ne (offizielle) müllkippe schmeiße, dann lad ich echt müll ab - sicher umweltverträglicher als z.b. die zigarettenkippe im 'reservat'. 

und du empfindest jetzt die fliegenfischer echt als umweltfreundlichste?

gute werbung, lass es dir patentieren #6

meine meinung: 1 kg blei im rhein versenkt kratzt den rhein weniger als der angelnde "golfer" in gewässern, die mir und den meisten verschlossen bleiben.

ach ja, ich räum auch auf, wenigstens da sind wir einig.

"Die grössten Angelschweine" - ich könnte da einige nennen, das wär aber schon wieder (wirtschafts- und verbands-) Politik.

naja, fliegenfischer sind wohl die bestgekleideten und saubersten angler am wasser, ähneln somit keinesfalls dem normalen angelnden "dreckschwein".

(oh, oh, jetzt kommst du, werner [insiderwitz])

ps: ich weiß, ist schonzeit und das anglerleben ist z.zt. schwer.
aber für themen wie dieses gibts keine schonzeit :m


----------



## punkarpfen (6. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*

Ich würde das ökologische Bewusstsein nicht mit der Angelart verknüpfen. Es gibt in allen Angelbereichen Dreckschweine und ökologisch rücksichtsvolle Angler. Mit Schubladendenken wird man der Sache nicht gerecht.


----------



## Gondoschir (6. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*

Dann bin ich als Aalangler wohl eine Doppelsau, weil ich überwiegend in der Dunkelheit am Wasser bin und niemand sehen kann, wie ich meinen Angelplatz verlasse... |kopfkrat


----------



## Andal (6. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*

Bitte ein Bier. Dieses Thema stammtischelt so stark! |wavey:


----------



## Darket (6. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> DAFV mit einer Präsidentin, die als FDP-Bundestagsabgeordnete für Monsanto und deren wasserverseuchendes Glyphosat stand, wie auch für Gentechnik etc...
> 
> So viel kann in meinen Augen und nach meiner persönlichen Meinung die größte Anglersau nicht verbrechen, was alleine die Präsidentin des DAFV schon angestellt hat..


Da die gute Frau ja nicht angelt, läuft sie aber außer Konkurrenz, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*

so gesehen - Du hast recht ;-))


----------



## bombe20 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*

dieses thema ist müßig zu diskutieren, aber man kann vortrefflich daran entlanglang kotzen. mich ärgern bspw. weggepflügte feldwege, weil ich gerne bis ans wasser fahre. das schwein ist in dem falle der bauer oder die agrargenossenschaft. :g


----------



## Angel-Klaus (6. April 2016)

Schönes Thema.

Ich finde den ganzen Müll und die ganzen Hinterlassenschaften durchaus gerechtfertigt, wenn Du denn dann den Karpfen landest und verwertest. Anfüttern ist für mich unter diesen Umständen selbstverständlich auch gerechtfertigt.

Ich halte es so: alles muss für mich irgendwie einen Sinn machen und sollte unter normalen Umständen nicht zu Lasten Anderer gehen.

Spaß am Angeln ist für mich auch Sinn stiftend. Man sollte dies aber nicht zu Lasten anderer tun.

Wenn alle im Dorf den Dorfkarpfen lieben, sollte man den vielleicht nicht angeln.  Wenn es bereit zu spät ist, dann organisiert man vielleicht besser ein Fischgrillen.#6

Und Müll aufheben und wegräumen mache ich schon immer. Weil ich es gerne schön mag, egal wo ich bin. Und wehe, ich erwische einen, wie er rumsaut. . . #6


----------



## Purist (6. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*



Alster schrieb:


> Aber meiner Meinung nach hat der Fliegenfischer, wohl nur sehr wenige Abrisse, weil der an der Oberfläche, oder im Mittelwasser fischt. Der Fliegenfischer füttert nicht an, wie der Karpfenangler, Stipper oder auch der mit mit dem Futterkorb. Vielen Raubfischern, reissen oft genug Köder ab, nicht nur Gummifische, sondern auch Blinker, Wobbler oder Spinner die nicht selten im Busch, Wurzelwerk u.s.w. hängen bleiben.
> 
> Lieg ich damit verkehrt, wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass der Fliegenfischer wohl der Umweltfreundlichste Angler ist ?



Fliegenfischer latschen meist durch das Bachbett, ist das wirklich besser, wenn man sich vor Augen hält, wo die Kleinstlebewesen meist zu finden sind?

Die größten Schweine sind Angler, die ihren Müll in der Pampa liegen lassen. Dann kommt erst einmal lange Zeit gar nichts und dann kann man noch fragen, ob 50 Gufiabrisse am Tag wirklich nötig sind, oder ob man da nicht etwas verkehrt macht. Bei Blinkern, Spinnern hast du, egal wo die verloren gehen, noch immer die Möglichkeit ihn auch noch nach Jahren zu bergen. Ein 70 Jahre alter Blinker ist immer noch verwendbar. Bei Wobblern ist das nicht immer möglich, bei Gufis löst sich das Material auf. 

Wer ganz auf Öko machen will nimmt eine Rosshaarschnur (die Geflochtene unserer (Ur-)Großväter, gibt's wohl nirgendwo mehr zu kaufen), rostene Haken, kein Blei und vielleicht eine Korkpose.


----------



## gründler (6. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*



Purist schrieb:


> Wer ganz auf Öko machen will


 

Hört am besten auf zu Angeln.....


#h


----------



## WalKo (6. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*

Wenn man der Sendung glauben darf die ich vor ein paar Wochen gesehen habe dann ist das Anfüttern in den Mengen umweltechnisch gesehen die größte Schweinerei fürs Gewässser. 
Karpfen an sich sollen sehr schädlich für Gewässer sien, weil die wühlen, der aufgewirbelte Dreck legt sich auf die Pflanzen und viele  Sterben dadurch ab usw.
So kamm es in der Sendung rüber. 
Dagegen ist das sich erleichern hinter dem Busch umweltechnisch ein absoluter Klacks. 

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## Lars_L (6. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*

Ich denke es schadet zumindest nicht ab und an sein Verhalten zu reflektieren.


----------



## Gondoschir (6. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*



WalKo schrieb:


> Wenn man der Sendung glauben darf die ich vor ein paar Wochen gesehen habe dann ist das Anfüttern in den Mengen umweltechnisch gesehen die größte Schweinerei fürs Gewässser.
> Karpfen an sich sollen sehr schädlich für Gewässer sien, weil die wühlen, der aufgewirbelte Dreck legt sich auf die Pflanzen und viele  Sterben dadurch ab usw.
> So kamm es in der Sendung rüber.
> Dagegen ist das sich erleichern hinter dem Busch umweltechnisch ein absoluter Klacks.
> ...




War es vielleicht diese Sendung?
Ab 12:00 wird das Thema Karpfen und Anfüttern erläutert.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fh4SjhC8p10


----------



## Andal (6. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*



WalKo schrieb:


> Wenn man der Sendung glauben darf die ich vor ein paar Wochen gesehen habe dann ist das Anfüttern in den Mengen umweltechnisch gesehen die größte Schweinerei fürs Gewässser.
> Karpfen an sich sollen sehr schädlich für Gewässer sien, weil die wühlen, der aufgewirbelte Dreck legt sich auf die Pflanzen und viele  Sterben dadurch ab usw.
> So kamm es in der Sendung rüber.
> Dagegen ist das sich erleichern hinter dem Busch umweltechnisch ein absoluter Klacks.
> ...



Meinst du die Sendung über den "vergessenen See" auf ARTE?


----------



## Brummel (6. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*

@gründler #6,

wie meist direkt ins Schwarze.... :vik:

@WalKo,

*selbstverständlich *darfst Du jeder "Sendung" vollumfänglich trauen, nur solltest den Abspann genau lesen, aber wer macht das schon ? 

Was mich wundert ist daß niemand auf die Idee kommt daß es einfach zuviele "Evolutions-Endergebnisse" pro Quadratkilometer gibt, egal was irgendwelche bekifften, gerade aus der Uni rollenden Schauspieler auch sagen .

PS: ich verabschiede mich dann mal jetzt schon, das Anglerboard hat mir über ein Jahrzehnt viel Spass gemacht und war eine Fundgrube für Tips (absichtlich mit einem "p";-)) & Tricks rund ums Angeln, aber
nu is gut...  ;-)


----------



## WalKo (7. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> War es vielleicht diese Sendung?
> Ab 12:00 wird das Thema Karpfen und Anfüttern erläutert.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fh4SjhC8p10



Glaube das wars.
Habe nur zufällig reingezappt und vermutlich bei der nächste Werbung wieder Weg, so wie ich immer Fernsehen schaue. 

Glauben tue ich der Presse auch nicht mehr so leicht.
Man manipuliert offt die Meinung durch repräsentieren nur der einen Hälfte der Wahrheit und verschweigen anderer so wie es einem selber oder irgendeinem Geldgeber nutzt. 
Man hat zwar was gesehen weiß aber nicht ob man dem trauen kann und ist im endeffekt genauso schlau als ob man gar nichts gesehen hat. 

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## thanatos (7. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*

naja ,ich nehme ja grundsätzlich alles mit nach Hause was ich mit
 genommen habe (Manchmal sogar die Maden die keiner wollte)
 aber die Fliegenfischer na wenn ich so 250 + Km fahre dann bleib ich auch schon mal zwei Tage ,machen andere auch und da findet man schon ab und zu Einweggrills und sonstigen Müll und wenn am Forellenpuff der Betreiber nicht alles wegräumen würde sehe es da auch verheerend aus
 obwohl genug Müllbehälter da stehen.
 Dreckschweine gibt es überall und nicht nur bei den Anglern.


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (7. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*



Apfelbaum01 schrieb:


> Also ich fahre fast immer mit der Bahn und nur mit wenig Ausrüstung zum Angeln ;-)



#6

Ich fahre 90% mit dem Rad zu meinen Angelstellen und 
würde mich als extrem bezeichnen und nehme auch den 1cm Abschnitt von der Angelschnur mit incl. den Müll der anderen bzw. brauche ich (AlterSack) mich meistens nur zu bücken und die Sachen nebenan in die Mülleimer zu werfen... Der Rest fliegt in meine Angelkiste auf dem Rad und die 
wird zuhause dann am Müll entert 
Angelschnur die ich finde wird immer aufgesammelt und entsorgt 


 Gufis werden gesammelt (alle auch die ich finde) und als Barschköder eingeschmolzen

Bedürfnisse erledige ich Flüssig im Notfall unter den Brücken am Wasser
Löcher graben geht fast nirgends an meinen Angelstellen somit muss ich das dann irgendwie Zuhause erledigen oder aufschieben

Zur Frage: ich möchte auch Fliegenfischer werden und bin grade dabei die Ausrüstung zusammen zustellen 

Das mit dem Stellen zertreten sehe ich noch nicht so waren grade am WE. an so einer Stelle und es gibt genug Wege um in das Wasser zu gehen ( Slippanlagen zb.) wir sind das zu Fuß rein und dann Meter im Meer gemacht 

Abrisse allgemein hab ich zum Glück extrem wenig und das freut mich auch 

ich möchte beim Zander Angeln gerne auf bleifrei und Umweltfreundliche Gufis umstellen hab aber leider noch nicht meine Köder/Jigköpfe gefunden ... aber ich arbeite dran

:q gruß an  die Angelschweine  
Michi


----------



## Siever (7. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*

Die größten Angelschweine sind die, die auch im sonstigen Leben Schweine oder vielleicht noch schlimmer sind. Die allerschlimmsten Angelschweine sind die, die uns immer mehr in unserem Hobby einschränken, alles verbieten und moralisch bekehren wollen!
Am schlimmsten sind wahrscheinlich auch die, die am Wasser einen auf Naturfreund machen und im echten Leben das genaue Gegenteil sind. 
Was ist, wenn ich als achso-naturverbundener Angler kurz vor der Fahrt ans Wasser mit einem 20Liter-Sprit auf 100km- fressenden Landrover einen Nespresso aus diesen Alukapseln trinke?! Ist man dann nicht auch schon ein Schwein?
Anstatt solche Fragen zu beantworten, sollten wir lieber angeln gehen, solange wir es noch dürfen...
Müll am Wasser muss nicht sein und ich nehme meinen Kram auch immer wieder mit. Aber auch ohne Angler gäbe es genug Müll von noch größeren Schweinen am Wasser.


----------



## gründler (7. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*

Damit man Angeln kann muss erstmal Rohstoff abgebaut werden,das verändert die Umwelt hinterlässt verseuchte Landstriche usw.
Dann brauch es noch Chemie und Öl um Ruten und co.herzustellen.Das alles verbraucht Sprit,Öl,Kohle,Erze.Metalle,Energie,Menschenkraft..etc. und schädigt die Umwelt... hinterlässt Spuren.

Gefangen im System Erde.

Wo fangen wir an???

Rette die Welt töte dich selbst.


Oder sägen wir uns am Wasser wieder Äste ab,spitzen die an und gehen mit Sperren auf die Jagd? Ach ne das geht ja nicht wegem dem TSG und Waidgerechtigkeit (obwohl was ist Weltweit Waidgerecht? sehr Dehnbar )..also machen wir wohl weiter wie bisher ^^

#h


Ps: @brummel
Ich werd immer das sagen was ich denke und das wird sich auch nie ändern.


----------



## CaptainPike (7. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*

Wenn ich am Wasser abdrücken muss lass ich nur die halbe Wurst raus und schick die andere Hälfte des Bobs zuhause in die Bahn. So konnte ich meine Emissionen bereits um 50% reduzieren!


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*



Alster schrieb:


> Lieg ich damit verkehrt, wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass der Fliegenfischer wohl der Umweltfreundlichste Angler ist ?



Grundsätzlich liegst du damit richtig.
Vllt. sollte man in diesem Zusammenhang auch noch erwähnen, das sich beim Fliegenfischen auch der Verzicht auf Widerhaken immer mehr durchsetzt. Für mich ein ganz wichtiger Punkt.
Ebenso muss man sich ein (bescheidenes) Wissen über gewässerökologische Zusammenhänge aneignen (welche Insekten wo vorkommen etc.). Das fördert meist auch ein entsprechend anderes Verhalten am Wasser.

Ausnahmen gibts aber auch da. Ich finde schon auch mal ein vertüdeltes Fliegenvorfach am Gewässer oder beobachte Tagesgäste die, in ihrem selbst gemachten Stress, gnadenlos die Laichplätze durchwaten. Und 250km für nen Angeltag fahren ist natürlich alles andere als umweltfreundlich.
Ich fahre zwischen 100m und 5km zum Fischen, und das mit dem Mountainbike.


----------



## Lajos1 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> m Wasser.
> 
> Ausnahmen gibts aber auch da. Ich finde schon auch mal ein vertüdeltes Fliegenvorfach am Gewässer oder beobachte Tagesgäste die, in ihrem selbst gemachten Stress, gnadenlos die Laichplätze durchwaten.
> 
> ...


----------



## Siever (7. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich liegst du damit richtig.
> Vllt. sollte man in diesem Zusammenhang auch noch erwähnen, das sich beim Fliegenfischen auch der Verzicht auf Widerhaken immer mehr durchsetzt. Für mich ein ganz wichtiger Punkt.
> Ebenso muss man sich ein (bescheidenes) Wissen über gewässerökologische Zusammenhänge aneignen (welche Insekten wo vorkommen etc.). Das fördert meist auch ein entsprechend anderes Verhalten am Wasser.
> 
> ...



Ääähm |kopfkrat Verstehe ich das richtig, der normaler Angler ist schweinischer als der normale Fliegenfischer,  weil der Fliegenfischer keine Widerhaken nutzt?!
Demnach ist der normale Fliegenfischer also schweinischer als der Aal-Pödderer, der keine Haken nutzt.


----------



## hirschkaefer (7. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*

Was für ein schwachsinniges Thema. Ich bin zwar auch eher Fliegenfischer, allerdings ist schon der Eröffnungstext provokativ. Da sind doch solche sinnlosen Diskussionen schon vorprogrammiert....


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*

Ein Thema als schwachsinnig zu bezeichnen ist auch nicht gerade unprovokativ ;-)))


Also an ALLE:
immer ruhig mit den jungen Pferden, nicht persönlich werden, auf Nettiquette achten..

Spart dem Mod Stress und dem User Punkte.

Danke...


----------



## Andal (7. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ausnahmen gibts aber auch da. Ich finde schon auch mal ein vertüdeltes Fliegenvorfach am Gewässer oder beobachte Tagesgäste die, in ihrem selbst gemachten Stress, gnadenlos die Laichplätze durchwaten.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...



Das muss man doch einsehen. Die Buchse war so schaizzteuer, da ist es zwingend notwendig, dass man sie jedem vorführt, auch wenn es celebraler Griesbrei ist! 

Das kann der Rechtsinhaber aber ganz schnell wieder abstellen, indem er nur noch Watstiefel/Watstrümpfe zulässt. Auch wildgewordene Zahnärzte und Anlageberater kann man so umerziehen.


----------



## Sharpo (7. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich liegst du damit richtig.
> Vllt. sollte man in diesem Zusammenhang auch noch erwähnen, das sich beim Fliegenfischen auch der Verzicht auf Widerhaken immer mehr durchsetzt. Für mich ein ganz wichtiger Punkt.
> Ebenso muss man sich ein (bescheidenes) Wissen über gewässerökologische Zusammenhänge aneignen (welche Insekten wo vorkommen etc.). Das fördert meist auch ein entsprechend anderes Verhalten am Wasser.
> 
> ...



Warum nicht gleich ohne Haken angeln?
Noch Fisch schonender. |supergri


----------



## Lajos1 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Warum nicht gleich ohne Haken angeln?
> Noch Fisch schonender. |supergri



Hallo,

das gibts schon; das sogenannte Teasen.
Halte ich persönlich für Schwachsinn.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## hirschkaefer (7. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein Thema als schwachsinnig zu bezeichnen ist auch nicht gerade unprovokativ ;-)))



Okay. Sagen wir einfach es provoziert, weil es Angler gegenseitig aufhetzt. Soll doch jeder angeln wie es gestattet ist und seinen Müll wieder wegräumen und gut ist. Es heißt doch DIE Fliegenfischer und DIE Karpfenangler und DIE Spinnangler.... so gesehen sind alle Angler Angelschweine weil wir in irgend einer Form in die Natur eingreifen. Damit kann ich aber gut leben.


----------



## fishhawk (7. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*

Hallo,




> das gibts schon; das sogenannte Teasen.
> Halte ich persönlich für Schwachsinn.



Dazu kann man stehen wie man will. Solange das jemand freiwillig macht, halte ich es für legitim.

Ich denke die Allgemeinheit hält sowieso einen großen Teil der Angler für schwachsinnig.

Ob man in ein Gewässer watet oder nicht, hat nicht nur was mit der Größe, sondern auch mit der Uferbeschaffenheit und dem Bewuchs zu tun. 

Aus 2m Höhe zwischen dichten Bäumen lässt sich auch in einem kleiner Fluss schlecht mit der Fliege angeln.

Umweltfreundliche Angler kenne ich eh nicht, nur welche die etwas weniger umweltschädlich sind als andere.

Mit einer bestimmten Angelart oder Methode will ich das aber nicht verknüpfen.


----------



## Angel-Klaus (7. April 2016)

gründler schrieb:


> Damit man Angeln kann muss erstmal Rohstoff abgebaut werden,das verändert die Umwelt hinterlässt verseuchte Landstriche usw. Dann brauch es noch Chemie und Öl um Ruten und co. herzustellen. Das alles verbraucht Sprit, Öl, Kohle, Erze. Metalle, Energie, Menschenkraft etc. und schädigt die Umwelt... hinterlässt Spuren.
> 
> Rette die Welt töte dich selbst.


Wir können die Umwelt nicht schädigen, wir können sie nur zu unserem Nachteil verändern. Darum kann es daher hier kaum gehen.

Es geht um Miteinander von Menschen in einer Gesellschaft und die, die sich am Wenigsten daran halten, dass sind dann halt die größten Schweine.

So seh ich das.


----------



## MaxiDelme (7. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*



Andal schrieb:


> Meinst du die Sendung über den "vergessenen See" auf ARTE?



Ich suche schon ewig einen Link zu dem Film. Wunderschöne Aufnahmen.

VG


----------



## Sharpo (7. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*

Oder nur Neid.

Sind nicht die, welche den Weg ausserhalb der Regeln und Gesetze suchen....?


Angler regt sich über Angler auf wenn dieser einen Fisch mehr mit nach Hausen nimmt. Zeigt diesen evtl. sogar an.
Wenige Meter entfernt steht das Wasserkraftwerk...shredder...
oder nen Tag später kommt der Gülle-Wagen..

Eine Madendose am Gewässer......hundert Meter weiter ein ganzes Sixpack eines nächtlichen Jugendtreffs.

Mittlerweile muss ich sagen....Pfff..hebe ich die Madendose eben auf wenn es seinmuss..und auch noch das leere Sixpack...und..

Stop, wollte ich nicht Angeln statt den Müll der Gesellschaft entsorgen?

Schweine sind Hundebsitzer die ihren Hund auf meinem Angelplatz ********n lassen.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*



Siever schrieb:


> Ääähm |kopfkrat Verstehe ich das richtig, der normaler Angler ist schweinischer als der normale Fliegenfischer,  weil der Fliegenfischer keine Widerhaken nutzt?!
> Demnach ist der normale Fliegenfischer also schweinischer als der Aal-Pödderer, der keine Haken nutzt.



Dem TE ging es um Umweltverträglichkeit, siehe seinen Schlusssatz...
Da die herumliegenden Madendosen, kiloweises Anfüttern usw. schon erwähnt wurden, habe ich als einen *weiteren Punkt* unter anderem das widerhakenlose Fischen genannt, Punkt .
Es ist nunmal ein Fakt, das dies ein grosser Vorteil ist, wenn man untermassige zurücksetzen muss, klaro ?

Wie man es damit hält, ist jedem selber überlassen.

btw. den Eingangspost sollte man schon lesen bevor man das Haarespalten anfängt. Und, ja Aalpöddern finde ich superklasse #6, und den Begriff "schweinisch" hab' ich nirgends erwähnt.


----------



## Siever (7. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*

Ich habe hier alle Beiträge gelesen und verstehe den Zusammenhang zwischen Umweltfreundlichkeit und Widerhaken nicht ganz, aber egal...  . Schon gut


----------



## Andal (7. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*

In der Mediathek ist er leider nicht mehr zu finden, aber eine Anfrage beim Sender könnte vielleicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## Rxlxhx (7. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*

Als ich noch schwarz angelte (Umschreibung nach der Wende verpasst) waren ich und meine "Mittäter" die saubersten Soie am Ufer,die richtigen Drecksoie waren eher die Angler,welche Unmengen an Industriefutter ins Gewässer schmissen,und Dosen oder Schnurreste liegen gelassen haben.

Feuer frei!


MfG Rilehx


----------



## Andal (7. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*

Hier wird ja ach so gerne die "Unmenge" an Futter bemüht, die vorzugsweise die "bösen Karpfenangler" angeblich verklappen sollen.

Was ist denn so eine "Unmenge"? Wie wird die denn berechnet? Natürlich unter strikter Einbeziehung der Menge der vorkommenden Arten, im einzelnen und als Gesammtbiomasse, der Bespannung und dem Wasserkörper, differenziert nach Art und Lage. Ab wann wird eine Fütterung zur Menge, oder eben zur "Unmenge"?

Und bleibt mir bloß mit solchem Geschwätz weg, wie "ja bei uns im Tümpel...!" und "...ich habe da mal gehört, oder gelesen...!". Ich will jetzt mal die belegten, nachvollziehbaren und reproduzierbaren Meßerbnisse wissen!


----------



## Alster (7. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*

Mir persönlich geht es nicht darum, wer mit dem Auto fährt, oder wer mit der Wathose aus Gummi rum rennt. Klar sind das auch Einflüsse, die in irgend einer Weise die Umwelt belastet. Aber ich geh nicht davon aus, das 90 % der Angelgemeinde in Barfuss in Ökoklamotten zu Fuss ans Wasser läuft. 

Mir geht es darum, wer belastet die Umwelt im/am Wasser, am meisten Nicht wer lässt die meisten Maden/Wurmdosen am Wasser. Sind es die Zanderangler, die durch den Verlust der GuFi, dass Wasser ungewollt belasten. Oder sind die Hochseeangler viel Schlimmer ? Ich will niemanden anprangern. Ich Selbst gehe auf Zander anglen, genauso gerne fische ich Karpfen und fahr teilweise 1000 Km bis ins Ausland, um da 1 Woche oder länger am Wasser Zeit zu verbring. Dabei fütter ich einiges an, belaste ich dabei eventuell das Gewässer ? 

Auch wenn einige der Meinung, das die Frage blöd ist. Keiner ist gezwungen hier zu schreiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt mal die belegten, nachvollziehbaren und reproduzierbaren Meßerbnisse wissen!


ist hier zwar OT, dennoch kurz zur Info:
Gibts, ganz aktuell, noch nicht komplett veröffentlicht.

Angler entnehmen ingesamt mehr Nährstoffe durch Fischentnahme als sie über Futter einbringen..

Über diverse Studien (Polen, England) eruiert und zusammen gefasst.

Sobald ich darf, eh bei uns öffentlich.....

ot aus


----------



## Andal (7. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ist hier zwar OT, dennoch kurz zur Info:
> Gibts, ganz aktuell, noch nicht komplett veröffentlicht.
> 
> Angler entnehmen ingesamt mehr Nährstoffe durch Fischentnahme als sie über Futter einbringen..
> ...



Neue Daten sind nie schlecht und wenn sie Geschwätz als solches offenbaren, um so besser! #6


----------



## Maifliege (7. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*

Wie sieht denn die "Ökobilanz" bei den Schleppfischern aus... Schön erst mal 50-60l Sprit verblasen bis zum Zielgebiet und dann stündlich...
Wir sollten uns nicht gegenseitig "anschwärzen".
Bin selbst Fliegenfischer und glaube das der gesamte Materialverbrauch (inkl. Aufwänden -Material+Energie- für für die Herstellung des Gerätes) bei einem Fliegenfischer ziemlich am unteren Ende der Skala liegen. Selbstgebundene Fliegen bedürfen nicht mal Energie zur Herstellung. Das Gerät ist äußerst langlebig, die Vorfachspitze manchmal, aber keine Abrisse mit viel Schur im Wasser, keine Madendosen, kein Anfüttern, kein Zelt, keine Liege etc. 
Außerdem: die UL-Spinner tragen heute auch Wathosen an Bächen, sieht schick aus. Ich nicht, wo es vom Ufer nicht geht fische ich nicht, Wathose nur in der Ostsee oder z. B. am Rhein...
TL


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*



Alster schrieb:


> Mir geht es darum, wer belastet die Umwelt im/am Wasser, am meisten



Ich sags mal so..

Schwermetalle,Biozide,Dünger,
Hormone und ähnl."Nettigkeiten" mit negativem Nachhaltigkeits-
faktor ,stammen kaum aus Anglers Zubehör-und Köderkiste[emoji57] 

Und in Pandoras Büchse, gart da noch einiges mehr vor sich hin.

Gegen den bekannten Rotz und neuen, noch nicht einmal abschliessend erforschten Nebenwirkungen div.Labor "Segnungen", sind abgerissene Jigs und erhöhter Futtereintrag beinahe ein Fliegenschixx.

Inlandswerften zerstören durch notwendige Flussvertiefungen mehr an Natur,als es Millionen Fliegenfischer beim unachtsamen waten in heiklen Uferzonen jemals könnten.

Nur lassen sich Angler leichter ein schlechtes Gewissen einreden,während die eigentlichen Verursacher lange bekannt sind.

Die bekannte Diskussion um ein freiw.Bleiverzicht für Angler,ändert letztendlich rein gar nix an den Verzehrempfehlungen für selbstgefangene Aale oder Waller.

Aussperrungen von Anglern aus NSG ändern auch nix daran,das in Flüsse weiter verklappt wird.

Aber wer 'ne Gentechniklobbyistin als Verbandschefin hat,ist ja Kummer gewohnt.[emoji37]


----------



## Angel-Klaus (7. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*

Um Mal auf die Ausgangsfragestellung zurück zu kommen: An- und Abfahrt darf nicht mitgerechnet werden, denn die hat ja jeder (oder auch nicht).

Materialschlachten würde ich auch nicht einbeziehen wollen.

Andal, zum Karpfenanfüttern:

wenn ich in einem mesotrophen Gewässer von ca. 50kg Biomassenproduktion pro Hektar und Jahr ausgehe, entspricht das am Blausteinsee einer Produktion von 5-7to Biomasse pro Jahr, am Rursee sind es 50-70to. Da ist der Eintrag durch Laub, Staub, Pollen, Insekten usw. noch gar nicht dabei.

Anfüttern kann aus meiner Sicht da gar nicht relevant sein, es sei denn, alle stehen am Forellenpuff in Reih und Glied und werfen Ihr Futter da immer rein.

Für 5.000 kg Futter braucht es viele Angler die viel anfüttern. Kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Pinn (7. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*

Einzelne negativen Meinungsäußerungen von Anglern über andere Angler berühren mich oft peinlich, insbesondere wenn sie stark verallgemeinern. Vorzugsweise bezieht man sich dabei auf Anhänger anderer Angelarten, denen man selber nicht nachgeht. Das ist zugegebenermaßen eine eine verlockende Möglichkeit, sich selber und seine Angelei in einem positiveren Licht darzustellen. Wer möchte schon gerne als "größtes Angelschwein" gelten? Davon distanziert man sich gerne mit seinen Beiträgen und stellt sich selber damit in einem positiveren Licht dar.

Es gibt sicher gelegentlich Fehlverhalten in der Gesamtheit aller Angler. Dies aber unter der Überschrift "Die größten Angelschweine" zu thematisieren, halte ich nicht für weiterführend. So'ne Diskussion hat sicher keinen praktischen Nutzen für die Anglerschaft. Eher für das persönliche Selbstwertgefühl des Anglers. 

Industrielle Umweltverschmutzung, Monsanto und Glyphosat sowie die Rolle von Frau Doktor sind u.a. Beispiele, die immer thematisiert werden sollten, wo es angebracht ist. Da passt "Angelschweine" aber nicht mehr. Hier könnte man über das Thema "Die größten Umweltschweine" nachdenken.

Nur mal so als meine Anmerkung zu dem Thema.


Gruß, Werner


----------



## Purist (7. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*



Pinn schrieb:


> Industrielle Umweltverschmutzung, Monsanto und Glyphosat sowie die Rolle von Frau Doktor sind u.a. Beispiele, die immer thematisiert werden sollten, wo es angebracht ist. Da passt "Angelschweine" aber nicht mehr. Hier könnte man über das Thema "Die größten Umweltschweine" nachdenken.



Das erinnert mich an den bücherschreibenden Kampfveganer, der überall von Rinderfürzen als Klimakiller schwadroniert aber selber einen Porsche fährt und damit noch öffentlich angeben muss. 

Ich denke auch als Angler kann man nicht nur auf andere zeigen. Wenn man schon gegen Gewässerverunreinigungen und Verbauungen, im eigenen Interesse eintritt, sollte man auch sein eigenes Handeln kritisch hinterfragen.

Beispiel: Die Sache mit dem Anfüttern. An vielen Gewässern ist das überhaupt kein Problem, auch weil die inzwischen sehr sauber geworden sind. Es gibt aber kleinere, wo es schnell zum Problem werden kann oder schon geworden ist. Darüber kann man sich schon Gedanken machen. 

Thema Müllvermeidung, einmal abgesehen, dass wir diesbezüglich wirklich Ferkel in unseren Reihen haben, deren Müll auch ich mitnehme, kann man auch darüber nachdenken, wie man generell Müll nicht nur beim Angeln vermeidet. Tut's die Thermoskanne oder ein paar Flaschen oder muss gleich, aus reiner Bequemlichkeit, das Einwegfaß mit? Muss man sich am Wasser wie daheim mit Conveniencefood (zu oft in viel Verpackung) vollstopfen, oder tut's auch die Brotdose/die Wurst in Papier, der Apfel und der Eierkarton? Praktisch kann man sogar Selbstgekochtes mitschleppen und aufwärmen. Tüten aufreißen ist bequemer, schon klar. 

Ich gehöre auch zu denen, die mal gern mit dem Auto an den Angelplatz fahren, aber ehrlich gesagt macht's mir inzwischen mit dem Fahrrad auch wieder richtig Spass. Man muss es nur machen, wo es möglich ist und wenn man es kann.


----------



## WalKo (8. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*



Andal schrieb:


> Hier wird ja ach so gerne die "Unmenge" an Futter bemüht, die vorzugsweise die "bösen Karpfenangler" angeblich verklappen sollen.
> 
> Was ist denn so eine "Unmenge"? Wie wird die denn berechnet? Natürlich unter strikter Einbeziehung der Menge der vorkommenden Arten, im einzelnen und als Gesammtbiomasse, der Bespannung und dem Wasserkörper, differenziert nach Art und Lage. Ab wann wird eine Fütterung zur Menge, oder eben zur "Unmenge"?






jkc schrieb:


> Hach, ich liebe solche Fragestellungen, ich fahre in Hochzeiten jede Woche 250km mit dem Auto zum Füttern/Karpfenangeln und verklappe im gleichen Zeitraum bis zu 15kg Boilies und/oder bis zu 30kg Mais.
> Grüße JK



Ist das keine Unmenge?




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ist hier zwar OT, dennoch kurz zur Info:
> Gibts, ganz aktuell, noch nicht komplett veröffentlicht.
> 
> Angler entnehmen ingesamt mehr Nährstoffe durch Fischentnahme als sie über Futter einbringen..
> ...



Anfüttern tun ja nicht alle die entnehmen. 
Es wäre interessant zu wissen was entnehmen die Anfütterer im Verhältnis zum Eintrag. 
Ich nehme das ganze Thema gar nicht ernst. 
Dem einen Gewässer schadet es vielleicht wenn es zu viel wird. dem anderen Schadet es nicht.
Wer will das Beurteilen? 
Ich bestimmt nicht.


Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## NaabMäx (8. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*

Wertungsfrei:
anhand der Fangstatistiken kann relativ genau ermessenm werden, wie viel entnommen wird. Anhand des Futterabsatzes in Angelgeschäften +  Abschätzung der Eigenherstellungsfutters sollte eine Einordung möglich sein. 
Die meisten Selbsthersteller kaufen die Geruchsverstärker und auf denen 
steht für wie viel Liter das reicht. Somit kann auch die Menge der Selbsterzeuger ....

Das kann Verein, Verband- oder deutschlandweit ermessen werden.   

Die Fang- und Verkaufsdaten sollte es ja irgendwo geben.
Dann brauchts keine Spekulationen.

mfg
NM


----------



## Siever (8. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*

Irgendwie ist die ganze Fragestellung und Diskussion hier wieder mal ein lebendiges Beispiel dafür, dass wir Angler uns gerne selbst an den Karren pissen.
WIR liefern hier verblendeten Ökofreaks und Pseudo-Naturschützern eine Menge Argumente gegen UNS selbst.
Des Weiteren wird hier versucht, Angler anhand ihrer Lieblingsangelart in unterschiedliche Klassen, von ganz schweinisch bis nur ein bisschen schweinisch, einzuteilen. Das ist ganz großer Mist... .
WIR sind alle Angler und ganz normale Menschen, der eine ist ein bisschen mehr Schwein als der andere, was aber NULLKOMMAGARNIX mit seiner Angelform zu tun hat!

Gibt`s eigentlich auch andere Hobbygruppen außer uns Anglern, die sich auch ständig gegenseitig abwerten, ausgrenzen, an den Karren pieseln etc. ???;+


----------



## bootszander (8. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*

Recht so Siever
Schreibt lieber was und wie man etwas besser machen könnte.


----------



## schomi (8. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*

Der schlimmste Feind des Anglers ist der Angler.


----------



## Sharpo (8. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*

Das ist so ein sinnfreier Laberthread. #q


----------



## Sharpo (8. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Wertungsfrei:
> anhand der Fangstatistiken kann relativ genau ermessenm werden, wie viel entnommen wird. Anhand des Futterabsatzes in Angelgeschäften +  Abschätzung der Eigenherstellungsfutters sollte eine Einordung möglich sein.
> Die meisten Selbsthersteller kaufen die Geruchsverstärker und auf denen
> steht für wie viel Liter das reicht. Somit kann auch die Menge der Selbsterzeuger ....
> ...


  :q

relativ genau? muhahaha...

relativ ist gleich...sagt nix bis sehr wenig aus.
Weil relativ viele Fangstatistiken gefälscht sind.
(Warum? Weil einige Gewässerwarte ihre Vereinsmitglieder anhalten mehr einzutragen damit mehr besetzt wird. Aber dies darf man ja nicht laut sagen.)
Gastangler oftmals keine ausfüllen müssen.
Weil diese oftmals nicht mal abgegeben werden.

Relativ sagen die somit NIX aus.

Mach das Dingen hier dicht. 

In der Zeit wie man hier dumm her labert kann man Haken binden etc.


----------



## Polarfuchs (8. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*

...oder eine Menge andere Dinge tun! Viel sinnfreier geht es zumindest nicht mehr!!


Einfach mal alle ein bisserl mehr reflektieren am Wasser- so wird's besser!


----------



## PAFischer (8. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*

Finde den ganzen Trööt relativ sinnlos.

Das einzige, was hier auffällt ist, dass es keinen NABU, PETA oder DAFV braucht um die Angler zugrunde zu richten, das schaffen wir ganz gut selbst.

Es gibt kaum eine Gruppierung die sich untereinander so uneins, missgünstig und neidig ist wie die Angler.

Anstatt sich ständig gegenseitig anzuprangern wäre es doch wesentlich sinnvoller an einem Strang zu ziehen.

Wenn jeder sich selbst an der Nase packt und umsichtig mit seinem Gewässer und Angelkollegen umgeht wäre vieles einfacher und angenehmer.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*



Alster schrieb:


> Mir geht es darum, wer belastet die Umwelt im/am Wasser, am meisten Nicht wer lässt die meisten Maden/Wurmdosen am Wasser.



Da muss man unterscheiden.

Am meisten belastet werden Gewässer durch Futtermittel. Das ist ein unnatürlicher Nährstoffeintrag. Damit ist nicht gesagt, dass das Gewässer immer und in jedem Fall geschädigt wird. 

Am meisten *ge*schädigt wird die Natur:

Durch falschen Besatz. Sei es durch das einbringen gebietsfremder Arten, durch die Vermischung und Ausrottung geografischer Rassen mit Zuchtfischen, oder ganz einfach durch zu viel Besatz mit "Spassarten". Diese Schäden sind in der Regel irreparabel.

Am meisten *be*schädigt wird die Natur:

Durch Wanderangler wie Fliegenfischer und Spinnfischer. Hier insbesondere die Watangler. Diese zerstören im Wasser und auch in der Ufervegetation wesentlich mehr Kleintiere und Bewuchs, als es ein Ansitzangler tun kann. 
Jedoch ist auch hierbei zu bedenken, dass diese Schäden nicht unbedingt irreparabel sind. Es gibt sogar Beispiele, dass "Zerstörungen" bei extensiver Nutzung auf lange Sicht die Artenvielfalt steigert. 


Wenn Du mit "belasten" nachhaltig negative oder gar irreparable Schäden meinst, so ist das zweifelsfrei falscher Besatz.


----------



## BERND2000 (8. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Da muss man unterscheiden.
> 
> 
> Am meisten *ge*schädigt wird die Natur:
> ...



 Sehe ich anders Ralle.
 Solche Sachen sind in der Regel selbst heilend.
 Ich will hier nicht aussagen das das keine Probleme bringt, aber es ist nicht unumkehrbar.

 Fremde Arten können sich in der Regel nicht selbst erhalten oder sind dem Konkurrenzdruck  nicht gewachsen, oft ist der Lebensraum für sie auch ungeeignet.
 So vermehrt sich der Karpfen draußen selten erfolgreich, b.z.w  kommt der Nachwuchs nicht durch.

 Selbst für gebietsfremde Fische einer Art, kann es das Aus bedeuten, von gefütterten Zuchtfischen mal ganz zu schweigen.
 Recht gut untersucht ist das beim Hechtbesatz, wo die kleinen Besatzhechte bei natürlicher Vermehrung verschwinden. 

 Selbst bei genetischer Vermischung, wird langfristig in der Regel der Alte Stamm durch Auskreuzung wieder auftauchen, auch wenn es zunächst Probleme gibt.
 Nur Er ist halt optimal angepasst, wobei weitere Vorteile gerne übernommen werden.
 Wichtig ist sicher eher das nicht im Dauerfeuer zu betreiben, sonst wird es immer schlimmer.

 Die Grundel scheint da eine Ausnahme zu sein, so wie der Wels oder Zander.
 Aber selbst solche Arten rotten dann selten andere Arten ganz aus.

*Die Regel ist also genau umgekehrt.*
 Falscher Fischbesatz ist meist nur Dumm, wobei auch die Menge bekanntlich das Gift macht.

 Eingebrachtes Futter in ein Stillgewässer, beschleunigt aber die Alterung des Gewässers, das ist nicht selbst heilend.


----------



## lute (8. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*

die größten schweine sind in der tat die angler, der berge von müll hinterlassen. sobald meine ruten im wasser sind, sammel ich immer den ganzen mist ein. teilweise muss man sich schämen, da man von nichtanglern mit diesen schweinen in einen topf geworfen wird. 
der ganze müll muss nur einmal einen Lobbyisten oder politiker der seinen hund ausführt sauer aufstoßen und schon gibt es wieder verbote und einschränkungen. 

ich durfte letzte saison auch noch bekanntschaft mit anderen sportsfreuden machen, übrigens keine Osteuropäer, eher rassige deutsche. ich dachte immer es gilt das Motto, wer zuerst kommt, malt zuerst. tja, da habe ich wohl falsch gedacht. meine grundrute war bereits  an der besten stelle, welch die buhne auf der ich geangelt habe zu bieten hat im wasser. eine allgemein recht bekannte stelle. da tanzten zwei typen an, mitte 30, vielleicht auch anfang 40 und fingen ohne weiter zu fragen unmittelbar neben meiner rute zu jiggen an.ich wußte sofort, dass kann nicht gut gehen, habe aber um streit zu vermeiden nichts weiter gesagt. es dauerte nicht lange, da hing der erste in meiner schnur. er konnte sich wieder los reißen, mir hat das ganze einen riesen schnursalat in die montage gewickelt. ohne ein wort zu verlieren, angelten die beiden weiter. ich habe sehnsüchtig auf eine entschuldigung gewartet, passiert ist nichts. als ich meine kopflampfe einschaltete um eine neue montage zu binden, (welche nicht höhenverstellbar ist), schnauzte mich der andere ironisch an, dass er genug licht habe. als ich mich ebenfalls ironisch für den schnursalat bedankte, wurde dieser richtig aggressiv im ton und fing an mir indirekt zu drohen. mir wurde das ganze zu blöd, ich habe die seite der buhne gewechselt. es heißt ja immer, der klügere gibt nach.

wärend den ganzen stunden haben die beiden nur ein gesprächsthema gehabt, geld, geld und noch mal geld. man hätte meinen können, der eine will den anderen tot prollen. das muss wahre freundschaft und ein aufrichtiger charakter sein.


abgesehen von den beiden beispielen wüßte ich nicht wie sich ein angler verhalten müßte, um ihn gerechtfertigt als schwein zu titulieren. ich finde das thema sowieso fragwürdig, angler in zusammenhang mit Umweltverschmutzung zu hinterfragen, da wir nur am wasser angler sind und den rest der zeit wie jeder andere auch vor uns hin leben. abseits vom wasser, dürfte der wesentlich größere teil von verschmutzung stattfinden, bei anglern genau wie bei nichtanglern.


----------



## NaabMäx (8. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*

Ja sharpo, 

Natürlich hast du recht, deiner Aussage zufolge sind ja alle Angler und Funktionäre Schweine, da Sie bes********n wo's gerade geht und keiner  ausser dir hat Ahnung vom Mathematik, Statistik, und Datenerhebung. 
Binde du mal lieber deine Haken!

mfg
NM


----------



## hans albers (8. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*



> die größten schweine sind in der tat die angler, der berge von müll hinterlassen.



damit ist alles gesagt.

meistens sind die dann 
nicht nur am wasser schweine,
frei nach dem motto:
"nach mir die sinflut".

obs bei denen zu hause auch so aussieht...? ;+


ist allerdings ein nicht unerheblicher teil der anglerschaft,
was ich so am gewässer erlebe.


----------



## Pinn (9. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Da muss man unterscheiden.
> 
> Am meisten belastet werden Gewässer durch Futtermittel. Das ist ein unnatürlicher Nährstoffeintrag. Damit ist nicht gesagt, dass das Gewässer immer und in jedem Fall geschädigt wird.
> 
> ...



Hallo Ralle,

deine Differenzierung der "Angelschweine" nach ihren gewässerbelastenden, gewässerschädigenden oder gewässerbeschädigenden Aktitivitäten finde ich schon interessant. Ändert aber nichts an meiner Einschätzung und Bewertung dieses Themas im Allgemeinen, so wie es aus meiner Sicht vom Themenstarter und einigen Folgepostern verstanden worden ist.

Das ist ein treffliches Thema zur Förderung des eigenen Selbstwertgefühles, man könnte auch boshaft von Wichserei sprechen.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Die grössten Angelschweine*

Hallo Werner,

mir ging es im Grunde darum aufzuzeigen, dass die Frage nicht differenziert genug war. Und darum, dass nicht immer das offensichtliche die schlimmsten Folgen hat.

Sicher gibt es Angler, die sich lautstark über Müll am Wasser aufregen, den Gewässerwart aber drängen, bitte mehr oder andere Fische zu besetzen.

Das, und da gehe ich mit Dir einher, ist dann "Wichserei".


----------

